# HST Results



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

I would like to know if any of you have had outstanding results using the HST method. I find that I have better results with HST than with the traditional method of working each body part out once weekly.

I want to know the long term effects on joint pain and those sort of things also. That is the only real downside I can see with HST.

Thanks


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think HST has caught on to the members here.  Perhaps you could be the "enlightened one" and journal a cycle and tell us your results.

Seriously, I am curious about the program.  It and its theories are interesting.  I am very skeptical however since the "results" the website talks about seem ridiculous.  AAS-like.  Any claims that border on the absurd immediately call any product/system into doubt, in my mind.

That said, I would tend to think that HST would be easier on the joints because of the reduced volume, the relative infrequency of training to failure, and the relatively higher reps/lower weights.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2003)

The 5 rep week of HST just about killed me, left elbow hated me, bench presses, curls, triceps movements all caused pain. I was glad when that week was over, I couldn't stretch it out as recomended.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

TP,

Maybe I could track my results in the Diary Section and see what happens over three or four months. That would give me two cycles through the process. Good thought.

My only apprehention is the fact that I am not the biggest guy on the board and many of you would make me look pathetic but, I will give it a shot. Maybe put some beginning photos up and update in three months along with measurements.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't worry about being the biggest guy here ragingbull, I think you'd be surprised that most of the members here are probably an average build with a common interest of just keeping in shape rather than getting HUGE. 

Except for me of course.  
I'm huge.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Don't worry about being the biggest guy here ragingbull, I think you'd be surprised that most of the members here are probably an average build with a common interest of just keeping in shape rather than getting HUGE.
> 
> Except for me of course.
> I'm huge.



That's true.  Most journals generate at least some interest.  I don't think that ones size determines interest.  I don't follow a lot of journals unless (i) a member caught my interest and I am interesting in helping or providing feedback, or (ii) the journal is tracking something that I find interesting and would like to follow the results.  In your case, I'd want to follow an HST cycle(s).  Your size has little to do with it, your results, everything.  Also, if you provide a means of tracking your results you will get more interest, so pictures and measurements would be helpful.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks Scotty and TP,

I'll get the journal started in the next few days and see what happens.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2003)

As most people get older, being a 300 pound "freak" isn't everyones goal, so definately I agree most are here to be in shape. The freaks are on many other boards, and training is talked about less than 'other' things...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2003)

raging - what's I have noticed about this board, and what is awesome about it, is that people on here are super nice.   no one has that asshole ego problem.  Everyone is happy to answer questions...the "huge" guys (and gals  ) know that people have different goals and won't mock or talk down to those who may not be as big (like myself, although I"m in the process of changing that!)   so dont worry abuot what we think.  We're all on here as educators and motivators!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 14, 2003)

You should wait until a member named Bear comes online. He has been into hst/hit for sometime now. I know him from another board and have seen his pic's. He is quite knowledgeable on this type of training. I have tried it myself for several weeks, a program that I asked him about, and I too had the sore joints. I did get some size and strength gains, and may try it again in the future. Bear will be of much help to you.


----------



## Bear (Jan 14, 2003)

I make good consistent progress with HST, but at 40, I do feel my joints more from the frequency that is required of full body workouts 3 days a week.

This is why I cycle times of HST with times of HIT.


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 14, 2003)

Bear,

How long have you done HST? What have your gains been like over time, say 6mo to a year?


----------



## Bear (Jan 14, 2003)

I've only done 2 cycles so far, so that'd be 17 weeks, decon included.

I'm 5'8" and went from 175 to 190, probably a 50/50 muscle & fat gain.

I'm currently training HIT, but will be back to HST shortly as I'm once again cutting for summer, and I kinda do my workouts in a circuit style of training, great for cutting.


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 15, 2003)

Did you follow the rep range and excercise sets as indicated on the HST web site? If you did, did you find the first couple of workouts per 2 week period  to easy? DID you use 2-4 sets per body part, 3 times a week?   I ask because I am thinking about trying a session . Keep us posted


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 15, 2003)

Scott,

I am posting my routine in the diaries section so you can track it there.  But, I wonder if it would be better served here?

STB, what do you think?

by the way, the 15 rep workout on the first couple of days are fairly easy, but, day 5 and 6 suck. Only doing 2-4 per body part depending on the bodypart.


----------



## Bear (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by scott1963 *_
> Did you follow the rep range and excercise sets as indicated on the HST web site? If you did, did you find the first couple of workouts per 2 week period  to easy? DID you use 2-4 sets per body part, 3 times a week?   I ask because I am thinking about trying a session . Keep us posted.



For my first cycle I did 15's, 12's, 8's & 5's. Second cycle I did 12's, 9's, 6's & 6's.

First I found all my max's, then set up each 2 week mini-cycle working up to my max's in approximately 5% increments.

Yes, the first couple workouts of each rep range were relatively easy, but I think the frequency had an accumulative effect as your hitting everything 3 days a week, and you need those lighter workouts after going all out on the last workout of the previous rep range.

Like I said, I do it kinda circuit style. Instead of doing 2 different workouts and 2 sets of 1 exercise per body part, what I did was 1 set of a couple exercises per body part with a minute rest between each alternating between muscle groups.

This was my workout:

squat
leg curl
leg extension
leg curl
standing calf raise
lateral raise
standing calf raise
military press
wide-grip pull-up
incline press
seated cable row
bench press
preacher curl
triceps pressdown
chin-up
parallel bar dip
wrist curl
hanging reverse crunch


----------

